# Martyn Lloyd-Jones on the Reformers and church discipline



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2022)

How idle it is to laud the Reformers and to emphasize their teaching as to the marks of the true Church, if we forget that, in addition to the preaching of the Word and the administration of the sacraments, they emphasized the vital importance also of the exercise of discipline. And what object had they in view in drawing up their confessions and catechisms save the exercise of discipline?

For the reference, see:









Martyn Lloyd-Jones on the Reformers and church discipline


How idle it is to laud the Reformers and to emphasize their teaching as to the marks of the true Church, if we forget that, in addition to the preaching of the Word and the administration of the sa…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

